# bunny breed - white with brown spots



## KimandCocoa

Hello all! The other day I adopted my second bunny from our local animal protective league. Unfortunately the APL did not know the age or breed of the bunny. She is a little over five pounds and white with brown spots. Here are some photos of her -






I looked on a breed list and the only one I thought looked like her was the rhinelander. Could that be it? Thank you!


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1

Does the fur feel plush, like a stuffed animal? Hard to tell. Looks like it might be a rex.


----------



## lelanatty

She is most definitely a rex. She has the type and all the usual characteristics. She is probably full grown which would make her a slightly large mini rex.

Her color is really catching my attention though as I have never seen a mini rex of that color. 
She is very cute! Best of luck to you with her!


----------



## Nela

I believe she could be a broken castor mini-rex?


----------



## Jaded

I beleave so, Nela.


----------



## TCRabbitry

I was gonna say, it looks like a broken castor rex.


----------



## KimandCocoa

*dixonsrabbitry1 wrote: *


> Does the fur feel plush, like a stuffed animal? Hard to tell. Looks like it might be a rex.


Yeah her fur is softer than my other rabbit, and he is a dwarf/lionhead. It almost has a velvety feel to it.

Sounds like she must be a rex from what everyone here says!


----------

